# Unusual bald spots under my rabbit's chin!!??!



## Noel_the_Rabbit (Nov 29, 2014)

I am panicing right now, I just discovered a bald spot under my rabbit's chin and back. I checked the symptoms for ringworm, so it's not that but I'm not sure what else it could be! please help! D:


----------



## majorv (Nov 30, 2014)

What does the skin look like? Is there any scabbing or dandruff?


----------



## Noel_the_Rabbit (Dec 11, 2014)

No, it actually feels kinda smooth.


----------



## Callaway (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't have an answer as I logged on to ask the same question! I've noticed it for awhile on my lop but I originally attributed to rubbing on his water dish or flea medication. As I was snuggling with him tonight, I noticed the area has gotten much bigger and overall the fur around his neck is getting quite thin. He has massive amounts of fur every where else. This is what Cally's looks like. Not sure if it's what your bun's looks like. If not I can move this to a new thread. I've checked him for mites, dandruff, rash, etc and nada. All other behaviors are the same. No changes. We used to have a bird who, when stressed out, would pull her feathers out. I've never seen Cal even groom the area due to location. And he doesn't have anything to be stressed about! Any help would be excellent for my sake and the OP.

Edited to add: sorry it's upside down. iPhone issues.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 15, 2014)

My rabbit has struggled with this some as well. However for Ripley, they area is only directly on the bottom of his jaw/chin. The vet told me this was due to scent glands under the chin and nothing to be concerned about. I also think it can be due to excessive chinning. Sometimes over grooming can also cause this, or fleas (causing itching), mites, or fungal infection.


----------



## JBun (Dec 16, 2014)

Another possibility is if your bun has a small dish or feeder that their chin/neck could be rubbing on.

If the skin seems sore, flaky, or develops a skin condition, then this will need to be checked by a vet.


----------



## Noel_the_Rabbit (Dec 18, 2014)

Noel wont let me touch it, he keeps bending his head down,


----------

